# SPL can create fun magic tricks.



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

paper levitation.
YouTube - Ed's Paper Trick

Rubber Duckie Levitation
YouTube - Ed Lester 4 T3 Audio 12's


----------



## DanWiggins (Jun 15, 2005)

Acoustic levitation is fun. I did some interesting acoustical things in the past, including using sound to extract gases from water, crush concrete pipe, cut steel, and the like...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty sure I saw that HHR at world finals last year but with a different enclosure. 
Yay paper trick!


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Pretty sure I saw that HHR at world finals last year but with a different enclosure.
> Yay paper trick!


Yup, thats my HHR.
at 2007 db Drag finals i had this enclosure.









and in 2008 I had this one.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep it was '07 that I saw you, in Indy.
The new enclosure is a trip, nice to see something in the lanes besides Rexes and duct tape.


----------



## AMZ (May 30, 2009)

Very funny.


----------



## JerzyBoy973 (Jul 8, 2009)

\
Lol


----------



## gnballin (Jul 14, 2009)

nice


----------

